# Any opinions on Spiderman 3 ???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Las weekend I watched Spiderman 3 ..:clap::clap:

I think the movie has some scenes to put your sub to work ... specially during the flying board appearances :yes::yes::yes:

I read some opinions that this movie wasn't to good ... but I said is okay, I like it :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How about a review... by our very own Wayde of the Shack! :bigsmile:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not seen it yet,.... Wife bought it the other day, so maybe soon.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I thought it was good-but not as good as I hoped. I don't recall any extreme bass, but it gave the system a decent workout.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I have now watched all three. The post about Spiderman trilogy on Blu-ray was more of a 'preview' as I hadn't had a chance yet to watch all of them.

I reall liked them. You can actually see growth in CGI and overall HD presentation as you watch all three. The first has some suspect CGI with a rubbery looking Spiderman. The third seems spot on!

I remember not liking the third when I saw it in the theater. Upons second viewing I'm far more sympathetic. I think I might have been caught up in the Spiderman hate hype just a tad. I think everybody was against it and didn't accept the 'fun' Raimi was having with the Dark Parker character. I thought it was good and worked to top off the trilogy.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Not seeing it in the theater I went into this not expecting to like it much but was pleasantly surprised. A thumbs up here.


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just never been a Spiderman fan. As far as the actual movie goes, Sandman was cool, but the rest was just plain not good. I was ready to leave soon as Peter went into Emo-mode. I know this sounds really dorky, but Spiderman has always seemed to be the comic for non-comic book fans, and the movies follow suit... Which is probably the reason I've never liked it, and think that 3 is the worst one yet.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I liked the first one the best, then Spiderman 2.1 (Which I am very glad to see was included on the BD release), and 3 looked the best but to me was the worse story wise. 

There are a few scenes that will give your sub a workout and overall it is a tight sounding flick. I just didn't like the two villian thing, that's always a sign of a weak story that needs gaps filled to puff it up. Think I'm lying? Check out any of the original Batman movies after the first one... all down hill once multi-baddies were introduced. Still, even though I personally didn't like this one as much as the others, it is a lot better than other movies I have seen. As part of a trilogy showing Peter/Spidey's emotional growth, it is dead bang on.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I loved Spidey 1 and 2. But I don't know if I high huge expectations for 3 but I thought it was okay. Just felt so different from the first 2. I am going to give it another shot and watch the Blu-Ray version and see if I still feel the same way afterwards.


----------

